# My clones are falling over!



## JBonez (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, so i took cuttings for the first time yesterday

rapid rooters
clonex
ph'd water with superthrive
humidity dome with vents
temp 80 degrees
misted plants occasionally when dome was dry or had less water than i initially sprayed.

problem, The clones are falling over and have not come back up yet, its been about 10 hrs since i cut them and put them in rapid rooters

i dont have pics, but you should get the point

any ideas?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 6, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> ph'd water with superthrive


 
IMO... could also be something like... the cutting utensil contaminated every cutting it came into contact with.

what r rapid rooters?... I'm stunned... I just plop my cuttings (with cloning powder) directly into soil into small pots... and I'm pretty darn successful.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 6, 2008)

Rapid rooters, compressed tree bark, very good for cuttings and people love them from what ive heard.

the razor i used was cleaned with alcohol.

never cloned before, so im not sure whats going on, i know they will bend over for a while, but when do the point back up?


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 6, 2008)

all my clones is fine..didn't die on me..

but IMO  if it did.. I would put it back with just water and let it sit under the light until the roots grow.. then process to the next step..might take less than a week.. my next clones just rooted..  I will stick with soils  (haha..)


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 6, 2008)

I think that compressed tree bark would be pretty acidic. peat pellettes I'ved used before too, but now I just use the same damn sheet that my stuff grows in... works just dandy. one less transplanting at a fragile age.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 6, 2008)

RAPID ROOTER® :aok:
Rooting Plug

Rapid Rooters breakthrough technology produces a unique matrix of composted organic materials bonded together with plant-derived polymers. Rapid Rooter plugs are manufactured using a scientifically controlled process that yields large populations of beneficial microbes in the media. These naturally-occurring microbes colonize young roots, helping plants resist disease while maximizing nutrient uptake. Rapid Rooter plugs are fortified with General Hydroponic micro nutrients for abundant root growth. The optimal air-to-water ratio within the plug matrix results in explosive early root growth. Use Rapid Rooter for robust early rooting that supports explosive plant growth.




Rapid Rooter plugs are available in the following sizes:
 50 plug tray
 50 plug bag
 98 plug mat


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 6, 2008)

there ya go... these things r pre-treated... yer superthriv was the culprit....like I initially thought. wait a min... do you just stick cuttings into these plugs?... ya can't pre-treat cuttings before ya stick 'em in, then prolly.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 6, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> all my clones is fine..didn't die on me..
> 
> but IMO if it did.. I would put it back with just water and let it sit under the light until the roots grow.. then process to the next step..might take less than a week.. my next clones just rooted.. I will stick with soils (haha..)


 
papa, i love ya to death, but how does your post help me brotha!?!?!?!?


----------



## JBonez (Nov 6, 2008)

TCVG, youve been very helpful man, but im going off of someone elses success with the exact method im using, but who knows, maybe i should just take more cuttings and see if they survive and not use superthrive, i used about 1/4 the reccomended dose, but who knows, i will check them when i get home, maybe they will have perked up, need to be patient i suppose!


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 6, 2008)

i've noticed with some of my cuttings it will take them a little longer to perk up than others, if its only been less than 24 hours i would wait to see how they arein the morning. i have 6 cuttings left that have just started to root after almost 3 weeks.. so when in doubt wait it out. jmo good luck man..


----------



## jane_doe (Nov 6, 2008)

Try this take a new cutting making sure after you clean your razor give it enough time for the alchol to evaperate off. Let the cutting set in water for 15min. Then make a new cut UNder water. then dip in the powder and pop in some dirt and put it under the dome and under the light on 24hrs ( no dark) and see if you have any luck that way. It took mine about a week and half to take off growing again. Sometimes we try to do to much to get it to work that we end up being the problem. Who knows I'd give it another try with a couple new clones and see if you have any luck


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26412

post #7 :aok:


----------



## JBonez (Nov 6, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i've noticed with some of my cuttings it will take them a little longer to perk up than others, if its only been less than 24 hours i would wait to see how they arein the morning. i have 6 cuttings left that have just started to root after almost 3 weeks.. so when in doubt wait it out. jmo good luck man..


 
Thanks bro, i just have noticed that in pics of trays full of clones that some of the clones are standing up, and some are laying over, im about 50/50 with my clones standing up and laying over, i just figured it wouldnt take them long before they perked up, but i will wait until morning, thanks again man.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 6, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26412
> 
> post #7 :aok:


 
dude, you know how long ive been looking for that thread? you just made my fricken day!  thanks man, my clones look exactly like his in his pics, not so worried now 

thanks again bro, i mean that!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 6, 2008)

I use rapid rooters and have good luck with them with both seeds and clones.  When clones wilt badly and do not perk up right away, they might have an air bubble in the stem, which prevents the uptake of water.  I always cut my clones underwater, as Jane recommended.  I like to use a cloning gel, also.  But since I have always used a cloning gel, I do not know if it is truly necessary.  I just like to try and up my odds of success.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks girlfriend :hubba:


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 6, 2008)

all my clones look like **** until they root then after that there good to go.


----------



## Bonghit74 (Nov 6, 2008)

I like "That crazy vancouver guys" method.  I dont think you need all that stuff to make clones.  Seems like alot of things can happen to kill them.  No dome, superthrive, rapid rooters.  Save your money and keep it simple.  20 ounce cup, happy frog soil, rooting hormone, phd water is all I use and will put my system up against any of those expensive high tech systems.

peace


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah vancover's method will work.. what I posted would help yours if your donors did not root yet.. and dying.... just have a dark cup and some screen for little "scrog" or some couple of glasses for 4 to 5 clones each cups..

let it sit with distilled water.. until it roots.. if you do see little root.. then you can go with your next step.. roots is very important..


----------



## JBonez (Nov 6, 2008)

Bonghit74 said:
			
		

> I like "That crazy vancouver guys" method. I dont think you need all that stuff to make clones. Seems like alot of things can happen to kill them. No dome, superthrive, rapid rooters. Save your money and keep it simple. 20 ounce cup, happy frog soil, rooting hormone, phd water is all I use and will put my system up against any of those expensive high tech systems.
> 
> peace


 
I Like your style, but rapid rooters are tried and true, i need them because im going dwc with my clones and dont want to have to wash away dirt potentially harming the roots in transit.

btw, i use a dome so im not sure what you meant by that, but thanks for your insight, very much appreciated


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ya i dont use anythin special. I just cut em, dip em in rootin stuff then stick em into rockwool cuber. I dont use a dome or heatin pad, just a 24 watt high output t5 and my cloning rate is 100%.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 7, 2008)

> yeah vancover's method will work.. what I posted would help yours if your donors did not root yet.. and dying.... just have a dark cup and some screen for little "scrog" or some couple of glasses for 4 to 5 clones each cups..
> 
> let it sit with distilled water.. until it roots.. if you do see little root.. then you can go with your next step.. roots is very important..
> __________________


 
:hitchair: :hitchair: :hitchair: :hairpull: :hairpull: :hairpull: :angrywife: :angrywife: :angrywife:


----------



## Growdude (Nov 7, 2008)

How do they look todat JBonez? its not uncommon for clones to wilt over at first but should perk up in 24-48 hours.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 7, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> How do they look todat JBonez? its not uncommon for clones to wilt over at first but should perk up in 24-48 hours.


 
im happy to report that most are perked up as of this morning, thanks guys, i think im just being paranoid


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2008)

I use Rapid Rooters and Clonex and have had very high success rates. Just watch the amount of watering.


----------

